# zfs and ram...



## d_mon (Jul 31, 2010)

it is true ZFS needs good amount of ram to run? thx


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 31, 2010)

it's possible to run zfs with 512MB AFAIK, but yes, the more, the better....


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, Sun (now Oracle) said 768M minimum on OpenSolaris, but I don't know if that's related to their hungry hungry kernel & gnome desktop or not.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 31, 2010)

I noticed that some people running it on a laptop with amd64 + 4 gig ram seem comfortable. Depending on your needs you can use a ssd for L2ARC which would act as a memory cache. As killasmurf mentioned, more ram the better.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 31, 2010)

I have used Solaris on my desktop with 2 giga ram for about 1-2 months.
Well. Less than 2 giga it sounds not very good IMO.
4 giga is ideal and more is better


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 31, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I have used Solaris on my desktop with 2 giga ram for about 1-2 months.
> Well. Less than 2 giga it sounds not very good IMO.
> 4 giga is ideal and more is better



I totally agree, 2GB is golden minimum {my opinion}


----------



## oliverh (Jul 31, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> it is true ZFS needs good amount of ram to run? thx



A good amount is 2G to begin with, anything bigger than that depends on your work load.


----------



## d_mon (Jul 31, 2010)

folks...for 256mb ram(don't amaze)what *fs* do u recommend?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 31, 2010)

> folks...for 256mb ram(don't amaze)what fs do u recommend?


I don't know about filesystem.
But for sure not zfs.
But i could recommend dsl (Damn Small Linux) or puppy linux.
Minimum requirements and dsl is about 50mb 0S
Check it here: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 31, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> folks...for 256mb ram(don't amaze)what *fs* do u recommend?



UFS =)

Ran freebsd4 server with that much back in the day. probably go lower if you'd like.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 31, 2010)

usf can run with so much low ram?
Nice 
Then BSD


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 31, 2010)

yup:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/install.html#NEED-TO-RUN

also you can go lower but will need to tweak a bit. Need to find one of those embedded bsd guys to find out the 'real' lowest it can go. but 256m will be more than enough even for a slimmed down X desktop. I wouldn't expect kde4 would be ideal for such a machine but fluxbox or even enlightenment16 should be fine.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 31, 2010)

FreeBSD should be able to install on 32M.  I haven't tested it, though.

_Edit_: It seem to run just fine qemu with only 32M.  YMMV.  Good luck.

_Edit II_: I don't know about sysinstall, but 8.0 boots okay on qemu with only 24M.  Heh.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 31, 2010)

256 Mb of ram would be fine for a small FBSD server. I used to run my mail server plus 2 jails for DNS on a Celeron with 256 Mb of ram 5 years ago. No problems what so ever. Just some kernel tweaking. 
It really depends on what you need the machine for. If we are talking about desktop then you can forget about it but for an entry level server 256 Mb is ok, I think.

George


----------



## d_mon (Jul 31, 2010)

> But i could recommend dsl (Damn Small Linux) or puppy



hey dude...ain't looking 4 penguin! i wanna any BSD but til now can't mount it!! no cd-rom on my 'jar'!!! any idea is welcomed...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Aug 1, 2010)

> no cd-rom on my 'jar'!!!


You mean...Make a bootable USB BSD?
Check this http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2009/06/freebsd-80-install-with-a-usb-stick/
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11715&highlight=bootable+iso+usb
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3971&highlight=bootable+iso+usb

Also if you want to do it from Windows download unetbootin.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> if you want to do it from Windows download unetbootin



man...can u help me installing with unetbootin? got it right now but got stuck on media installation: no way to dowload from ftp...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Aug 1, 2010)

```
No way to dowload from ftp...
```
Because i didn't understood but i really want to help.
What you try to download?
You want to do it via unetbootin? (when i was using it there were no such option but i don't know now).
Well. You download the iso from internet with a browser.
On unetbootin there are 3 options.
Distrubition, iso & custom.
You will choose option iso.
You will choose the iso that you have already download.
On section type select your usb flash and press ok.
Drink a coffee and wait unetbootin to finish his job


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

let me explain u:
in fact got now free on my machine: i can boot, i can partitioning, i can install via unetbootin BUT when i'm on that job the part of 






can't get the FTP server...i'd like to do it from DOS partition or the most easy perhaps nfs if u explain me!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Aug 1, 2010)

There i see option 9: Install from USB.
When you burned Freebsd as iso on usb stick then usb behave as cd (from one view)
If you had cd/dvd you were choose option 1: Install from FreeBSD cd/dvd
Now you have not optical drive. You have usb. So all the installation files are into usb.
You don't need to download them from FTP.
But if you want, you can do it. If i am not wrong you should first setup your network (from installation process) and installation will ask you if you want to brink up the interface.
This guide i hope will help you to setup nic through installation: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/install-post.html
After that return to FTP section of installation and i guess will not refuse to download them


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

ok...i'm going to install via ftp: do i need to leave in blank IPv4 Gateway? why and why not? i think my mistake is in here(this configuration Network Configuration for ed0)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Aug 1, 2010)

For IPv4 Gateway i think 192.168.1.1 (default router's ip) should be make it work.
When a packet leaves from your computer, gateway shows the way the packet should follow to reach the next "station" witch is your router.
Router from his side has also a gateway. This gateway is your ISP's ip. And finally the packet go to your provider.
Well is not a very good explanation but i hope is right (At least that i understood when i tried to setup pfsense)


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

in a few minutes i'm going to give another try...STAY tuned dude...i'm think u dunno follow me with this situation about ftp...


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> yup:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/install.html#NEED-TO-RUN
> 
> also you can go lower but will need to tweak a bit. Need to find one of those embedded bsd guys to find out the 'real' lowest it can go. but 256m will be more than enough even for a slimmed down X desktop. I wouldn't expect kde4 would be ideal for such a machine but fluxbox or even enlightenment16 should be fine.





> For FreeBSD you will need a 486 or better PC, with *24* MB or more of RAM and at least 150 MB of hard disk space.



by the way: dunno like wm!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Aug 1, 2010)

> dunno like wm!


This means a wm that can run good a very slow computer?
Check dwm & tinywm


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

homie...i need a 'de' or 'wm' that run fast with 256mb of ram that's all...


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 1, 2010)

*Also, good luck.*



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> homie...i need a 'de' or 'wm' that run fast with 256mb of ram that's all...



You should probably start a new thread for that, or look at [thread=1048]this thread[/thread] & perhaps x11-wm/wmfs, x11-wm/evilwm*, x11-wm/fvwm2, x11-wm/twm, x11-wm/fluxbox, x11-wm/openbox, &cetera.


*personal favourite, but seems to have a dreadful memory leak on amd64


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

IMPOSSIBLE to install! got the same problem that here: 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2003-March/000049.html

if helps i'm going to open a new post


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> i'm think u dunno follow me..
> dunno like wm..



Your English is confusing. 'Dunno' means 'Don't know', and not 'Do not'.

And yes, this is getting off-topic. New thread in proper forum, please.


----------

